# Arcadia vs aquarien eco



## Glenn Birtwistle (16 Sep 2016)

Hi guys would anyone be able to give me some guidance please? I'm looking for a 4ft led strip light.
Two lights keep appearing in the Internet searches.
1, arcadia stretch (£100)
2, aquarien eco  (£55)

The aquarien eco looks like a Chinese copy of the beamswork unit and has 250+ positive reviews in amazon and half the price of the arcadia. But I have read comments on here that suggest the arcadia is a better light than the beamswork. 
My tank is low tech with some fairly easy plants, I'm not a big fan of the Chinese stuff really but at half the price is it worth a punt?


----------



## NathanG (19 Sep 2016)

Well i have both and i would stick with the stretch all day. The aquarien is a decent light but didn't run it long term since the arcadia's LED's are much better. The aquarien seemed too bright and not aesthetically pleasing plus the build quality isn't great.

If you want to save the £45 and take the risk go ahead. I sold my tank with the aquarien and kept the stretch as a backup.


----------



## Aqua360 (22 Sep 2016)

NathanG said:


> Well i have both and i would stick with the stretch all day. The aquarien is a decent light but didn't run it long term since the arcadia's LED's are much better. The aquarien seemed too bright and not aesthetically pleasing plus the build quality isn't great.
> 
> If you want to save the £45 and take the risk go ahead. I sold my tank with the aquarien and kept the stretch as a backup.



when you say "too bright", what are the differences in power between the two you had?


----------



## NathanG (23 Sep 2016)

Not sure the specs but they were both 6500k. The arcadia just looked better to the eye and the plants.


----------

